# Pro Wrestler Randy 'Macho Man' Savage Dies in Car Accident



## Bob Hubbard (May 20, 2011)

TMZ Reports Pro Wrestler 'Macho Man' Randy Savage Killed in Fla. Car Crash 




> Pro wrestling superstar Randy "Macho Man"  Savage died after having a heart attack while driving his Jeep Wrangler,  Fox News confirms.
> The accident happened in Seminole, Fla.
> A source tells Fox News that he "suffered a heart attack while driving and hit a tree."




http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/20/randy...n-dead-dies-died-killed-wwe-wrestler-florida/


FORMER WWF AND WCW WORLD CHAMPION RANDY SAVAGE PASSES AWAY


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 20, 2011)

RIP Randy, I loved this guy as a kid
OH YAHHHHHHH...

damn.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 20, 2011)

A sad day:wah:


----------



## sfs982000 (May 20, 2011)

What a bummer, he is one of my favorites of all time.  R.I.P. Macho Man.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2011)

Respectfully this is the second thread on Macho Man Savage... and I think they're best placed (together) in the hall of remembrance... :asian:


----------

